# Project for a rainy day - a coaling tower



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Waaaaay back in the dark ages of the 1990s, Bachmann decided their brand new battery powered large scale train set needed a building or two. So they took the old 1/48 Plasticville coaling tower kit and changed the 'O' to a 'G' on the instructions........ Better than nothing -- but not by much.

I had one, from the original set. It sat on a shelf for YEARS. Eventually I put it on stilts and stuck it in the garden when I built the first AV 10 years ago.









Then, sometime during the big D, it just disappeared....

When we drained the old pond to move it last spring we found some broken parts of it. All I can guess is it must have got clobbered by a playground ball or something?

I came across the bits today while looking for something else. Sooooooooooo, I ended up sidetracked all afternoon.......

















With a few more odd bits and some paint, it might just work. At least it isn't so obviously O-scale anymore!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Mik, looking good. I modified one of these "G" (Ha!) coaling towers into an actual G scale model, I had to add LGB pier bases under it to raise it enough for anything to actually pass under it. Looking forward to seeing how yours comes out.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well. it's finished..... or as finished as it's gonna get this year. I dithered about how to do the chute winch and decided that since it's back is to most close views just a bit of wire was fine. It still needs a lower ladder/stairs, but I don't have any left at the moment. 









Then I had to paint the water tank to match


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

just a quick update... It's outside already. I had to pull away some riprap and set the block base down a bit to clear the windmill tail (for the water tank) I pushed a caboose past and it has about 1/2" side clearance at the platform and 3/4 vertical at the chute. I'll probably move it back another 1/4" just to be safe. They're strongly backlit at the moment, so no pix until tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

That would be one SMALL capacity coal tower!! that thing wouldn't fill a 0-6-0 switcher!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jjwtrainman on 25 Mar 2011 06:42 AM 
That would be one SMALL capacity coal tower!! that thing wouldn't fill a 0-6-0 switcher! 
It would hold about 450cubic feet of coal in 1/24 (or about 10-15 tons of small lump), but it looks the part and fits the space on a small layout. The Piko houses (Pleasantown/Wild West) that I have are only 11'x17' too. You'd have to go outside to change your mind - and forget trying to swing a cat.


My theory is this - How many scale miles are there between stations on the average outdoor layout? My whole mainline run is only about 65-70 feet! So what would be the point of putting in a true to scale 100 ton coaling tower to dwarf everything? Besides, everything I used was here, so my out of pocket expense was $3.50 for a tube of glue.


The original point was that Botchmann sold it as "G", even though it clearly was not. But as Vic and I showed, it CAN be turned into a more or less acceptable LS model with a little idiotgenuity.


As a lineside coal stop (which would only be used occasionally to top off by local trains), rather than a terminal coaling tower, it works.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work everyone - good to be reminded what can be made from stuff we already have


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work Mik! It looks great together with the water tower in the same 'company' colors. 

I agree with you on your theory. I've builded a little station and a levelcrossing building in close to 1:22,5 scale. However they look slight too big. 
I also build a loco shed, but smaller than it should be (about 1:26) and strange enough that looked more in place than the "correct" ones! 
The same thing is with the most commercial H0 scale buildings that are often produced in 1:100 scale instead of 1:87 scale. The bigger the building the smaller the scale.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it!!!. Nice Job......Travis


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, so the thing could still fill a Pennsy K4. But that is still a small, mid-size locomotive. The length of the line is irrelevant when you have less than 8-10 scale miles. What does matter is that the coaling tower can support filling a good chunk of your locomotive fleet. for instance: if you have 12 locomotives, a coaling tower should support 3-4 of your fleet before it is empty. 
--JJWtrainman


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW,
That really came out great Vic.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By jjwtrainman on 27 Mar 2011 12:07 PM 
Okay, so the thing could still fill a Pennsy K4. But that is still a small, mid-size locomotive. The length of the line is irrelevant when you have less than 8-10 scale miles. What does matter is that the coaling tower can support filling a good chunk of your locomotive fleet. for instance: if you have 12 locomotives, a coaling tower should support 3-4 of your fleet before it is empty. 
--JJWtrainman JJW,
Your criticism is out of place here, you are stating your opinion and nothing more.
Mik has a small pike and compression works for him. He doesn't need to be educated on what others do, as say yourself fer instance.

I have two locos... both wood burners what 'should' I do?







Uh oh I won't care what you say... hee hee.







It's my railroad and you can keep your help to yourself.... said in happy ignorance!

It's better to make suggestions than to use 'should'.... I've seen your other posts as well and while scoffing at some, I let them ride... I suggest you tone down your Railroad Knowledge and try to understand the compromises we make to play trains in the garden... uh oh







I don't have a garden!

Happy Rails!

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

JJW, if you (or anybody else) want to build an uncompressed Pennsy style 100 ton tower and give it to me. I'm sure I could find a use for it. (Maybe as trade bait?) Otherwise, the "too small" one will do not only because it fits my layout - both size wise and cost wise - but because *I* kinda like it just the way it is.I *know* it's small. I knew it was undersized and the wrong scale in 1990. I CHOSE to make it work anyway.



















You know, I used to say that the day the Scale Nazis invaded LS was the day that I was going to switch to repro tinplate or something. But I've decided that I just don't care. Some folks will always get their jollies from criticizing others' work - and just because THEY are miserable people, doesn't mean * I* need to join them. 

Much of my model work is at: http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/layout.html ---- I documented it not to brag, but to hopefully inspire others to try, and be happy with what they CAN do - no matter WHAT others say, and maybe even teach a little history in the process. I challenge you to show what you do, (good, bad, or indifferent) as well. It's easy to take potshots at others. It's a bit harder to stand up and share. And harder yet to show both your triumphs and your mistakes. 

Or if you REALLY, REALLY hate my midget coaling tower, You can always buy it and then you can do whatever you want with it.... it shouldn't set you back more than $150


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 27 Mar 2011 12:54 PM 
Posted By jjwtrainman on 27 Mar 2011 12:07 PM 
Okay, so the thing could still fill a Pennsy K4. But that is still a small, mid-size locomotive. The length of the line is irrelevant when you have less than 8-10 scale miles. What does matter is that the coaling tower can support filling a good chunk of your locomotive fleet. for instance: if you have 12 locomotives, a coaling tower should support 3-4 of your fleet before it is empty. 
--JJWtrainman JJW,
Your criticism is out of place here, you are stating your opinion and nothing more.
Mik has a small pike and compression works for him. He doesn't need to be educated on what others do, as say yourself fer instance.

I have two locos... both wood burners what 'should' I do?







Uh oh I won't care what you say... hee hee.







It's my railroad and you can keep your help to yourself.... said in happy ignorance!

It's better to make suggestions than to use 'should'.... I've seen your other posts as well and while scoffing at some, I let them ride... I suggest you tone down your Railroad Knowledge and try to understand the compromises we make to play trains in the garden... uh oh







I don't have a garden!

Happy Rails!

John



booya!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought the little group of Water Tank, Windmill,and coaling tower looked great. If it would fill one or six tenders never entered my mind. I thought he did a great job of restoring to use a old track side diorama. 
JJ


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay first off, I am sorry if you misinterpreted my tone to start with, I was not criticizing, I just stated that the thing was small, that is it. As for my other posts, I don't care if anybody even reads them, takes any advice in them, or even cares about them at all! What you guys do on your layouts are your business, but if you are going to post them on a site like this, you are going to get feedback that states an opinion. It is all over the place on this site. Once again Totalwrecker, if you don't like my posts, I really don't care, that is just your opinion, you misinterpreted my tone and now we are here! 
--JJWtrainman


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By jjwtrainman on 27 Mar 2011 12:07 PM 
Okay, so the thing could still fill a Pennsy K4. But that is still a small, mid-size locomotive. The length of the line is irrelevant when you have less than 8-10 scale miles. What does matter is that the coaling tower can support filling a good chunk of your locomotive fleet. for instance: if you have 12 locomotives, a coaling tower should support 3-4 of your fleet before it is empty. 
--JJWtrainman First off, I am not trying to pick a fight, but length of line does have a lot to do with selective compression. 1 scale mile (1:24) = 220 feet that's about all the track I have! I can make the allusion of distance by keeping my buildings smaller and thus the space in between seeems longer.

For Mik and myself your fleet of locos does not apply. I've got 2 and though I'm unaware of how many locos he has, I imagine he only runs one at time, due to size constraints. A full size coaling tower would look more out of place than his dinky one. So your "What does matter....." doesn't!









A K-4 would be a huge loco on my pike.... see it's just a matter of perspective... not so much right or wrong. Downsize your thinking for us po' folk!







That's all.

Happy Rails

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, we need more folks with actual prototype railroad knowledge. He can work on his people skills as we go along - or not. It doesn't sound like he really meant to be as offensive as it came out. If we're smart enuff to make lemonade from this B'mann lemon, we can also get over this misunderstanding There's more important stuff to worry about, so 'nuff said on it. 

Meanwhile, I had a fella ask what some of the stuff I used was. The shed underneath is the addition to the New Ray farmhouse. The siding, chute and walkways were obviously leftover B'mann passenger car bits, but any scribed siding would do. The walkway fencing was leftover ancient broken standard gauge Plasticville picket fence with the tops and bottoms cut off, the additional bits of I-beam some Lionel o-scale stuff, the ladder Evergreen. Like I said, junk box stuff.... 

The major visual changes are wider walkways with proper height railings and a wider chute.... and a bit taller base. To get over some of the size objection, you could always splice two together side by side, or even back to back (four in a square, maybe?), and add on.... it would just take a bit more surgery.Aaaaand they're cheap enuff 2nd hand.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Mik's right, I am sorry for how I stated previous posts. I am not a big posting whiz and i guess it is a lot easier to misunderstand things people say because you can't see my face. My "people skills" in real life are just fine, but i do need to work on wording statements with posts online. I am also new to this site, so I am more of those people who nobody really knows. I will surely get better, and my advice is that if someone is not happy with the way that I post, please just send me a private message so that if anything is misunderstood, we don't create an internet war. 

with apologies, but still myself, JJWtrainman


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik;

The coaling tower looks great. I took one of those old Bachmann buildings and converted it into a rock bin for a little one-donkey mine. Cut out every other step to make the stairs look right, and mounted the whole thing on an old block of scrap 2x4 to get it high enough to dump into an ore car. It still probably would not fill one ore car, but it's very high grade ore (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!).

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

